# Is the Italian League really so rough??



## pk2nd (Oct 27, 2003)

Why was Andres Niconi wearing a boxer`s mouth guard during the Euroleague match tonight?? 

:boxing:


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Because he fights so much (even with bigger players), that he might be afarid of getting his teeth blown.  

Seriously... Gotta love this kid, 36 points and 15 rebounds tonight.

The best forward playing in Europe and probably the best player (better than Bodiroga)

He is NBA material, and the franchise that picks him will have found a gem


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Defenetly, Nocioni is a major part of Argentina NT success.

I think his age doesn't allow him to be drafted. I heard some rumors last summer with 76rs and Rockets, but it seems he would demand a good amount of money to play in the NBA.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pk2nd</b>!
> Why was Andres Niconi wearing a boxer`s mouth guard during the Euroleague match tonight??
> 
> :boxing:


Calm down, Pk2nd ... Treviso was without the titular forward ( Nicola and Garbajosa)  

In any case Nocioni is really a beast ... but what can TAU do without him and the swedish ? 

Gretz


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Is the Italian League really so rough??*



> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> In any case Nocioni is really a beast ... but what can TAU do without him and the swedish ?
> 
> Gretz


Use Luis Scola (drafted by the Spurs and one of the better PFs playing in Europe now) who is injured now..., or A.Betts who is injured too...

Prigioni and Calderón are one of the better couple of guards of the Euroleague (ok, they aren't edney and bulleri,but..)

And who's the swedish? the lithuanian Macijauskas???


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

please don't say that swedish guy means möttölä? though it wouldn't be the first time we finns are mixed up with other nordic nations...


----------



## Joey Tribbiani (Aug 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>.
> 
> The best forward playing in Europe and probably the best player (better than Bodiroga)


 Yeah right ,better than bodiroga.bodiroga is the best player in europe in last 5 years


----------

